# oddio il mount non va!!

## linuxino

oggi ho fatto una brutta scoperta

non riesco a montare il cd contenenti mp3 e file musicali in generale ottengo infatti questo messaggio di errore

# mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 .gnome-desktop/cd/

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0: Input/output error

mount: block device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 is write-protected, mounting read-only

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0: Input/output error

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

mentre gli altri cd contenenti altri tipi di file (esempio programmi o giochi) montano e funzionano perfettamente!!

--Poi cosa devo settare in modo da poter fare il mount da user?

Grazie delle risposte

----------

## bsolar

Dovresti rendere disponibile /etc/fstab. Dovrebbe essere presente una linea del tipo:

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom0     auto            noauto,ro,users        0 0
```

L'opzione 'users' permette agli utenti normali di effettuare il mount. Io ho specificato 'auto' in modo da far capire al sistema che fs. usa il cd (utile con i floppy più che altro...).

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Dovresti rendere disponibile /etc/fstab. Dovrebbe essere presente una linea del tipo:
> 
> ```
> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom0     auto            noauto,ro,users        0 0
> ```
> ...

 

Anche con i CD... se non mi sbaglio, qualche versione di nero insiste ad usare come default fs l'UDF.

----------

## bsolar

 *KiTaSuMbA wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*   Dovresti rendere disponibile /etc/fstab. Dovrebbe essere presente una linea del tipo:
> 
> ```
> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom0     auto            noauto,ro,users        0 0
> ```
> ...

 

Anche i DVD dovrebbero usare UDF e visto che il mio è un dvdrom...  :Rolling Eyes:  Comunque UDF in teoria dovrebbe sostituire iso9660 in futuro, probabilmente per questo viene usato come default nelle nuove versioni, secondo quanto dici.

----------

## linuxino

 *linuxino wrote:*   

> oggi ho fatto una brutta scoperta
> 
> non riesco a montare il cd contenenti mp3 e file musicali in generale ottengo infatti questo messaggio di errore
> 
> # mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 .gnome-desktop/cd/
> ...

 

questo messaggio e' sicuramente molto piu' intuitivo

You can not mount a music CD because there is no file system. You will get an error message.

To listen to a music CD just use a cdplayer . 

Ciao ciao

----------

## bsolar

 *linuxino wrote:*   

> questo messaggio e' sicuramente molto piu' intuitivo
> 
> You can not mount a music CD because there is no file system. You will get an error message.
> 
> To listen to a music CD just use a cdplayer . 
> ...

 

Un CDDA contiene una TOC e delle tracce, tecnicamente si potrebbe trattare il tutto come una specie di fs. Se non sbaglio c'è la possibilità di aggiungere il supporto per fare una cosa simile, mi sembra che il progetto si chiamava cddafs o cdda-fs.

PS: ad ogni modo giustamente per ascoltare un cd non serve montarlo.

----------

## stefanonafets

Bè, ma un cd contenente tracce mp3 nn è in iso9660?

----------

## Darkn3ss

i cd musicali comunque non si possono montare,poi se ci sono delle particolari opzioni o cose varie non lo so. Un cd di mp3 invece lo dovresti poter montare senza problemi,visto che è un normale cd dati.

----------

